# No violence



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Everyone in Tahrir is asleep zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Even the new channels have cut away to discuss it!!!!

Place your bets ladies and gentlemen


----------

